# Happy 3rd Birthday to TLF!



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TLF quietly turned 3 years old about a week ago. Some history...

Near the end of 2017 (year 1), we had about:

30,000 posts
1,600 topics
700 registered members

Near the end of 2018, we had grown to about:

120,000 posts
6,800 topics
3,500 registered members

Now here we are in early 2020 with roughly:

233,000 posts
14,500 topics
7,200 registered members

Over a quarter million posts in 3 years! The volume of collective knowledge shared here is nothing short of amazing. :thumbup:

Another thing that continues to impress me is how balanced the warm and cool season traffic is - most of the early members were warm season, but we have grown into a really nice mixture of folks:








Anyway, Happy Belated 3rd Birthday to TLF, and thanks to all the great members who make this place what it is! :thumbup:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for starting TLF. I prefer forums over FB or any other group like that because the information is archived for everyone to research. It's a collective library of personal and experiences from diy'ers and professionals. Can't beat it.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Congratulations Young sir, thank you for starting this great forum it's been very helpful through my time here.  :thumbup:


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Happy birthday, TLF!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday TLF! An absolutely awesome site with awesome folks that I have missed over the winter!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Happy Birthday TLF! An absolutely awesome site with awesome folks that I have missed over the winter!!


Welcome back! :thumbup:


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

I was on the sub-reddit for lawns and this place was recommended. Everyone provided me with so much info. I just tried to be a sponge and learn. So grateful of all the people on here to help!


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Happy birthday, TLF! I have learned so much from the folks on this forum. I'm glad to see there is some type of safe haven on the net where a-holes don't penetrate. Great community.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Freaking unbelievable!!!!!!

The only thing that exceeds my pleasure in saying, "_*Happy Birthday*_!" is my sincere gratitude in saying ...

*THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!*. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

